# Is there anything you can spray on a rug to stop dog from wanting to pee there?



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

My puppy (6 months old) has decided one spot in my house is her toilet. She will stand by the door to go out, but she stands there silently, so if I don't notice her, she goes to a certain spot and pees or poops on my rug. I always clean it up completely with Nature's Miracle but she still goes there. Is there anything I can spray there so she will dislike the spot?


----------



## petewilson44 (Oct 25, 2007)

prob not the answer you're looking for, but have you tried peeing or pooping there yourself? she may then see it as someone elses territory!!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

If this is an area rug, you can take it up temporarily. As far as her not giving an audible signal (som don't) you can teach her to ring a bell that you hang on or beside the door to the outside.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

TibetanFan said:


> My puppy (6 months old) has decided one spot in my house is her toilet. She will stand by the door to go out, but she stands there silently, so if I don't notice her, she goes to a certain spot and pees or poops on my rug. I always clean it up completely with Nature's Miracle but she still goes there. Is there anything I can spray there so she will dislike the spot?


I have read that it is best to stop them while they are in the act and take them outside. Have you tried that? If it is after the act, the dogs don't get the association.


----------



## OG Maverick (Oct 26, 2007)

We bought 2 different products from Petsmart that didn't seem to work very well. We tried a bottle of Shout and it seems to be good. He never goes in the same spot twice in the house if for some reason we can't get to the door quick enough and he still wants to go outside and not on the carpet over and over.


----------



## cynical (Oct 26, 2007)

The only product that I am aware of that will completely break down the urine, not just cover up the smell is Urine Off. This stuff worked when my new, uncut male cat sprayed in the house. The odor was gone in less than 10 minutes and never came back. Go to http://www.urineoff.com and order the kit. The black light will help you identify the areas that need to be sprayed.

If it is on wall to wall carpet, it may be that your dog is going on the seam. When they burn the seams there is a smell that the seam tape gives off that seems to attract dogs. I have heard of this more with males, but I have heard of it with females.


----------

